# Neue Bepflanzung eines Teiches



## Forelle23 (11. Apr. 2010)

Hallo, vielleicht kann uns jemand sagen, mit welchen Pflanzen man einen Teich komplett neu bepflanzt? Wir haben ein Grundstück mit einem Teich gekauft, in dem schon seit Jahren nichts mehr gemacht wurde. Außer Wurzeln (ohne dazugehörige Pflanzen) und Schlamm war dort eigentlich nichts mehr drinne. Es sah aus als wäre der Teich nur 10 cm tief, wie die Goldfische darin überleben konnten, keine Ahnung! Wir haben nun mal die armen Fische aus dem Teich gefischt und den ganzen Schlamm und die kompletten Wurzeln entfernt. Was eine Arbeit! Jetzt wissen wir, dass der Teich an der tiefsten Stelle etwa 1,30 tief ist. Die Fische haben nun riesig Platz und schwimmen putzmunter darum, aber leider haben sie nun keine Pflanzen mehr. Da wir keine Filter- oder Pumpenanlage haben, möchten wir jetzt möglichst Pflanzen auswählen, die den Fischen und dem Wasser gut tun. Wer kann uns eine Empfehlung geben? Der Teich ist mit Folie ausgelegt und in 3 Stufen angelegt. Setzt man die Pflanzen nun in Töpfe oder solche Pflanzsäcke? Was nimmt man da für Erde? Wieviele Pflanzen braucht überhaupt so ein Teich?
Freue mich auf jeden Tipp. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neue Bepflanzung eines Teiches*

 

:willkommen im Forum.
Du solltest zuerst mal ein paar Fotos deines Teiches posten, sodass wir uns die Gegebenheiten besser anschauen können.
Generel kann ich dir einen reinen Pflanzenteich empfehlen (ohne Fische), dann kannst du im Grunde auch auf Pumpen verzichten.
Ich hätte den Teich (im leeren Zustand) mit grobem Sand (ca. 10cm Schicht am Boden) gefüllt, und in diesen direkt die Pflanzen ausgepflanzt. Eine Seerose würde sich z.B an der tiefsten Stelle empfehlen, welche in einem Bottich gepflanzt sich sicherlich gut entwickelt. Du solltest jedes Jahr die Seerose mit Düngekegel versorgen, dann blüht und wächst sie auch gut. Zusätzlich sollten unbedingt diverse Unterwasserpflanzen und Schwimmpflanzen, z.B Tannenwedel (Hippuris vulgaris), __ Hornkraut (Ceratophyllum demersum), ähriges __ Tausendblatt (Myriophyllum spicatum) eingesetzt werden. Uferzonen lassen sich individuel gestalten, da gibts eine große Pflanzenvielfalt, welche sich nach diversen Teichtiefen gliedert. Dazu verwendest du am besten unsere Forensuche (siehe meine Signatur), da es sehr viele verschiedene Pflanzen gibt, diese alle aufzuzählen sprengt hier den Rahmen. Das Wichtigste weißt du ja jetzt.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle alles frei auspflanzen bis auf die Seerose.

Grüße und viel Erfolg,
Daniel


----------



## Forelle23 (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neue Bepflanzung eines Teiches*

Hallo Daniel,

na das waren ja schon mal ein paar sehr hilfreiche Tips. Danke dafür! 
Den groben Sand jetzt noch nachträglich in den Teich zu tun, wäre warscheinlich nicht so klug, oder meinst du das halten die Fische aus? Vielleicht wenn man den Sand in kleinen Mengen nach und nach reinrieseln lässt, wird das Wasser doch bestimmt schnell wieder klar!? Was ist das denn genau für grober Sand, holt man den im Baumarkt oder in einem Kieswerk? Ein reiner Pflanzenteich ist bestimmt schön, aber jetzt haben die Fische in unserem Teich schon so lange überlebt, dann wollen wir sie natürlich schon gerne behalten. Ist es eigentlich wirklich so, dass man pro m² 6-8 Pflanzen setzen soll? Das kommt mir irgendwie ziemlich viel vor, denn die Pflanzen sollen ja auch noch wachsen. Also nochmal danke für deine Tips und ich werde die nächsten Tage hier mal ein paar Fotos vom Teich reinstellen.

Gruß, Micha


----------



## teichlaich (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neue Bepflanzung eines Teiches*

Hi! Willkommen!
Wieviele Fische hälst du dort im Teich? Hat der Teich volle Sonneneinstrahlung ? Mach einfach ein paar Fotos und man kann die Sache genauer begutachten.
Von den Pflanzen her : Befolg mal den Rat von Echi. Generell - Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Sumpfpflanzen, Tiefpflanzen usw... all´ das gibbet in verschiedenen Arten. 

Hinweis : 
Wegen dem Sand einfüllen - Kies sollte angefeuchtet reingebracht werden, Pflanzen gesetzt und danach wird mit Wasser aufgefüllt . Sonst hast du 2-3 Tage eine fette Brühe . 
Wenn Fische drin sind, reduziere nur die Hälfte des Wassers. Und fülle möglichst mit Regen/Grundwasser wieder auf statt Leitungswasser.


----------



## Caki04 (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neue Bepflanzung eines Teiches*

Ich nutze mal diesen Thread hier, da ich ja auch einen neuen Teich baue...

Bisher hatte ich einen Fertigteich mit 1.000l Inhalt. An der tiefsten Stelle hatte ich in Pflanztöpfen mal so Gräser/__ Schilf gepflanzt.

Beim Abbau des Teichs ist mir nun aufgefallen, die Pflanztöpfe waren sozusagen tot, aber rings um die Töpfe herum wucherte das Zeug wie wild, bis in ca. 30cm Entfernung noch.

Auch andere Pflanzen, die ich in Pflanztöpfe gefüllt hatte, haben sich total verselbständigt.

Wenn ich jetzt den neuen Teich bepflanze möchte ich aber keine Pflanztöpfe mehr nehmen, die sehen häßlich aus un lassen sich soi schlecht verstecken. Stelle mir vor, daß ich mit großen Steinen eine Art "Unterwasser-Beet" forme und dies halt mit Substrat fülle.

Aber wie kann ich verhindern, daß die Pflanzen (die jetzt noch in der alten Wanne lagern) im neuen Teich wieder so extrem auswuchern und dieses "unterwasser-Beet" früher oder später verlassen.....

Versteht Ihr, was ich meine?


----------



## Eugen (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neue Bepflanzung eines Teiches*



Caki04 schrieb:


> Aber wie kann ich verhindern, daß die Pflanzen (die jetzt noch in der alten Wanne lagern) im neuen Teich wieder so extrem auswuchern und dieses "unterwasser-Beet" früher oder später verlassen.....



In dem du immer wieder mal kontrollierst und die Ausläufer,Wurzeln,Rhizome immer wieder zurückschneidest.
Hängt ein bischen von den Pflanzen ab.
Starkwucherer alle 1-2 Jahre. Ansonsten nach Gefühl.


----------



## Caki04 (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neue Bepflanzung eines Teiches*

Wäre es evtl. auch möglich dieses Unterwasser-Beet, wie ich das nenne, in Folie einzupacken? Oder ist das nicht ratsam?


----------



## laolamia (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neue Bepflanzung eines Teiches*

moin!

die wurzeln finden dann auch den weg nach "draussen"

gruss lao


----------



## Forelle23 (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neue Bepflanzung eines Teiches*

Hallo,

in unserem Teich sind 38 Goldfische und 6 kleine Karpfen. Bis etwa 15.00 Uhr hat unser Teich ein sonniges Plätzchen und dann erfreuen sich die Fische den Rest des Tages am Schatten.
Die Fotos mache ich am Wochenende und stelle sie hier ein.
Ich denke wir werden das mit dem groben Sand machen, dann kann man die Pflanzen dort direkt einpflanzen. Die Pflanzen die wir aus unserem Teich entfernt haben, hatten die alten Töpfe und Pflanzgefäße total "kaputt gesprengt". Die Wurzeln suchen sich wirklich überall ihren Weg. Ich habe im Internet gesehen, dass es da so Pflanzsäcke gibt, in die man mit Granulat die Pflanzen setzen kann, danach verschnürt man sie und versenkt sie im Teich. Hört sich ja eigentlich gut an, konnte aber bisher nicht rausfinden, aus welchem Material die Säcke bestehen, denn vermutlich finden die Wurzeln nach einer Zeit auch daraus einen Weg. Konnte damit schon jemand Erfahrung sammeln?


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neue Bepflanzung eines Teiches*

Hallo Micha,
Teichpflanzen "benehmen" sich nicht viel anders als Pflanzen für's normale Staudenbeet... .
2 Unterschiede gibt es aber:
Du bist sicher nicht an nährstoffreichem Wasser (wegen der Algen und anderer Nebenerscheinungen) interessiert, und damit kommen nicht alle Kandidaten in Frage.
Leider sind viele Teichpflanzen von ihrer Wüchsigkeit nicht anders als "Unkraut".., aber genau die brauchen wir, um efektiv Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu filtern.
Also machen diese Pflanzen ihre Töpfe nach ein paar Jahren kaputt ....
Finde ich persönlich nicht schlimm, aber hier im Forum siehst Du auch Anleitungen, die Pflanzterassen als "Pflanzschale zu gestalten".
Sollte Dein Teichprofil gleichmäßig abfallend sein, kannst Du auf der Folie Teichvlies mit Stein und Mörtel (-> Trasszement bzw. -Mörtel) solche "Schalen" modellieren, in denen der "Sand" kommt (mit viel Lehmanteil, hoffe ich).


----------

